# TwinCat ST - negative Flanke



## Gerri (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo, gibt es eine Anweisung für eine negative Flanke in ST oder wird das mit einem Hilfsmerker realisiert oder denke ich da falsch?


----------



## Mario_K (10 Februar 2011)

Es gibt einen FB mit Namen F_TRIG, wenn du den instanzierst kannst du fallende Flanken detektieren (für steigende Flanken gibt den R_TRIG)

Gruß


----------

